# Allroad Aspherical/Convex Driver side mirror - Factory UK version 4Z7 857 535 E (US Driver Side)



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Nnnooo! Not the stick on blind spot mirrors on any VAG car. Really?!!!









Ran into a post from another forum on the factory Aspherical mirrors for the Allroad. It stopped me from purchasing what I thought was OEM blue tinted Aspherical side view mirrors. Right now there are a ton of Chinese made Aspherical mirrors. 

The key to telling the factory Allroad apart from the Chinese mirrors is that VAG allroad mirrors have the black plastic coating around the edges. Keep in mind you may have auto dimming mirrors that are LCD filled. These mirrors have two connectors instead of just the one for the heated mirrors. If you don't have the auto dim mirrors, the after market, heated aspherical mirrors are a good, low cost alternative. Just save your old mirrors because they are fricking expensive to replace. 

Only countries with RHD cars got the OE aspherical/blind spot mirrors. If was only made for the UK passenger side (US driver side) 

4Z7 857 535 E is the UK passenger side (*US driver *side) Aspherical
4Z7 857 536 F is the UK diver side (*US passenger* side) *Not* Aspherical - Audi never made a convex mirror for the Allroad on this side.
Unfortunately neither of the above part numbers show up on EKTA anymore.

Audiworld write up on the mirrors: http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=15110079



Just snagged this eBay find by itself for $135 shipped from Lithuania. A rare find especially since the seller did not sell them as a pair.








This is it's mate from the other side that is not convex


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The aspherical mirror finally arrived from Croatia. It had a slight scratch but that made it a great buy. Used a paint stick behind the mirror after it was adjusted to full down. When I get on the highway I'll post some pics of how the cars in the blind spot look like they're in a fun house mirror.

The OE mirror on the car had a brown wire from the back of the mirror to the female plug on the auto dim circuit. Not sure if this was a repair or just a weird version. This mirror did not dim as it was supposed to though. It reflected way too much light on the highways.









Here's the OE Allroad aspherical mirror. Thank you is etched into the back?!?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The seller has another one of these up for grabs for $124.89 shipped for $9.89 to the States. 
Love this seller!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-99-05-A...l:Allroad+Quattro&hash=item19e7c90499&vxp=mtr


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Bumping this out of the archive


----------

